# Forget Guitar 'Hero'



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

This one is for the guitarists or aspiring guitarists out there. I started playing a while ago and just havnt had the time to take lessons due to university and a full time job. Had my guiitar 2 years now and getting a little better but cant play as ofter as i want. Anyways theres a new game coming out soon i think its out in america already its called Rocksmith and it allows you to plug your own guitar into the xbox/PS3 and learn songs, scales, picking patterns etc. Looks great sorta like guitar hero but real. This is a great step forward in gaming showing that its not just fun but educational aswell.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Although I am not a "gamer" this is EXACTLY what should be being done with consoles etc IMO. There is no reason why they can't be educational and helpful also


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

looks good might be worth investing in 
http://rocksmith.ubi.com/rocksmith/en-US/home/


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

that looks AMAZING. im tempted to buy it just to see how good it is.

I dont think it will replace hours of sitting practicing scales and chords to pickup the "finger memory". but its a step in the right direction for sure.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Definatly gonna help like mick says it wont totally replace the 'boring' repitition of scales etc but it will make learning more intersting for sure. Hopefully they will start to bring out add ons aswell, the game has so much potential.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Just gives an idea of what the gameplay is like. : )


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I noticed this game on gamespot.com a few weeks back. As a previous guitar hero gamer and also (very) amateur guitar play this game looks very appealing! Only problem to watch out for is the reported lag between playing a note and hearing it through your tv or music system. This is a known fault which they are working on. I'll def need to demo the game before buying!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I noticed this game on gamespot.com a few weeks back. As a previous guitar hero gamer and also (very) amateur guitar play this game looks very appealing! Only problem to watch out for is the reported lag between playing a note and hearing it through your tv or music system. This is a known fault which they are working on. I'll def need to demo the game before buying!


Thanks! Good to know that they are going to sort out any problems. Let the American folk play it will all the annoying glitches then release it in the UK when they r fixed. Sounds good to me!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> Pootube vid
> 
> Just gives an idea of what the gameplay is like. : )


He plays a Metallica song while it loads but picks a poo song in the game what a gimp.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

WANT!!!!!!

Wow, what an idea - Great way to get people started if they've thought about trying it for a few years (like me)!!

Obviously it's going to be way harder then Guitar Hero but it does look very cool!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

very original but is it not just Tab? go here http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/ stick your mp3 player on and save yourself £40. :lol:


----------

